# Quick release + disc brakes = obsolete?



## pseudoware (May 10, 2016)

If considering a bike with disc brakes, should I only consider something with through-axle forks/wheels for future-proofing, upgradability (is that a word?), safety, etc. 

Or is a QR/disc brake combo still a worthwhile purchase? Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pseudoware said:


> *If considering a bike with disc brakes*, should I only consider something with through-axle forks/wheels for future-proofing, upgradability (is that a word?), safety, etc.
> 
> Or is a QR/disc brake combo still a worthwhile purchase? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Doesn't answer your question, but I would recommend reconsidering the *need* for disc brakes. They aren't without compromises.

Here's a thread you may find helpful. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/i-went-back-cantilever-i-like-354358.html


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

How many bikes have disc brakes and QR skewers? Millions?
How many times have you heard of riders having problems with the skewers?

I like that my Trek came with bolt-on skewers because I always replace the QRs with those anyway.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Randy99CL said:


> How many bikes have disc brakes and QR skewers? Millions?
> How many times have you heard of riders having problems with the skewers?
> 
> I like that my Trek came with bolt-on skewers because I always replace the QRs with those anyway.


I think it's a more complicated issue than just QR versus thru axles. 

For example, Specialized went with SCS 135mm dropouts (versus 142), so (not dissimilar to OSBB 'standards') there are differing paths manufacturers are taking. This will likely affect future wheelset choices. 

2016 Specialized SCS 135mm disc brake thru axle design explanation & development story - Bikerumor


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

pseudoware said:


> If considering a bike with disc brakes, should I only consider something with through-axle forks/wheels for future-proofing, upgradability (is that a word?), safety, etc.
> 
> Or is a QR/disc brake combo still a worthwhile purchase? Thanks.


There's quite a lot of wheels that have convertible hubs where you can run them as QR or thru-axle. I have 2 sets I bought in the last year.
I don't think QR disc wheels will become obsolete anytime soon. If you're getting a good deal for a QR disc I wouldn't pass it up. But if price is the same I'd opt for thru-axle.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

The current thru-axle standard is probably more likely to change than quick releases going away.

As far as having what's common in the future goes......I wouldn't play that guessing game.

I don't know which is better but I'd focus on getting that rather than predicting the future. No matter what you get you'll be able to find a replacement (unless it's something way off the wall from some obscure company)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pseudoware said:


> If considering a bike with disc brakes, should I only consider something with through-axle forks/wheels for future-proofing, upgradability (is that a word?), safety, etc.
> 
> Or is a QR/disc brake combo still a worthwhile purchase? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Just because you're new on the forum doesn't mean you should post in the 'beginner' section. This post should be in 'bikes/frames/forks'.

Thru axles are nice because you don't have to worry about the leverage created by braking pulling a wheel out of a fork dropout. They also do a better job of putting the hub and thus the rotor in the exact same place every time you install the wheel so you don't have to worry (as much) about brake adjustment/rotor rub. They also stiffen everything at the dropout/hub contact points a little, which never hurts.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you considered starting a thread on this subject?


PJ352 said:


> Doesn't answer your question, but I would recommend reconsidering the *need* for disc brakes. They aren't without compromises.
> 
> Here's a thread you may find helpful.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/i-went-back-cantilever-i-like-354358.html


----------



## pseudoware (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I'm considering upgrading a 9-speed to 11-speed, but need 11-speed compatible hubs (will likely get new wheels).

Would the 11-speed wheels still work w/my 9-speed cassette? I'll likely get the wheels before actually getting the new components. Thanks. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

pseudoware said:


> If considering a bike with disc brakes, should I only consider something with through-axle forks/wheels for future-proofing, upgradability (is that a word?), safety, etc.
> 
> Or is a QR/disc brake combo still a worthwhile purchase? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You're approaching this backward. Decide how you will use the bike and let that guide you as to whether disc or caliper make more sense. If the process goes down to the disc decision I would opt for thru-axle especially for the front wheel.

For traditional road bike use in dry weather not sure why anyone needs disc but this topic has been discussed ad nauseum.


----------



## pseudoware (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I actually got a bike since my OP. It has QR and discs. Based on input in this thread, I felt it was OK to go that route for my 1st road bike (actually a gravel bike, thus the discs). 

I passed on the higher components for the sake of price, but I realize now that probably after a year or so, it's an upgrade I'm likely to make. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

pseudoware said:


> I passed on the higher components for the sake of price, but I realize now that probably after a year or so, it's an upgrade I'm likely to make.


U saved a lot of money there! Not! That's what they want, forever upgrading, cha ching, cha ching.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

duriel said:


> U saved a lot of money there! Not! That's what they want, forever upgrading, cha ching, cha ching.


yea i have to agree. the whole 'upgrade' mentality means spending a lot more in the end. 'Buy cheap buy twice'. I think we've all made that mistake at on time or another. I know I have.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

pseudoware said:


> I passed on the higher components for the sake of price, but I realize now that probably after a year or so, it's an upgrade I'm likely to make.


Maybe, maybe not. Log some miles and see. The 9 speed gearing may suite you fine. And appropriate gearing that matches your fitness/ terrain matters more than adding a cog (or two).

To your earlier question, I'm no expert, but in browsing 11 speed wheelsets, all I saw were 8 thru 11 speed compatible. I don't think you'll have a problem if you decide to upgrade wheels first.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> To your earlier question, I'm no expert, but in browsing 11 speed wheelsets, all I saw were 8 thru 11 speed compatible. I don't think you'll have a problem if you decide to upgrade wheels first.


Just check before buying. Shimano made some "10 speed only" wheels a few years back so I suppose someone could be doing the same for 11....but having a huge selection of wheels that'll work won't be a problem. Just make sure you don't get the needle in a haystack (if there is even one out there). You will need to use a spacer....which is a non-issue.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think a lot of race mechs and neutral service guys are gonna be all that enthused about thru axles for wheel changes. I think QRs are gonna be here a while longer


----------



## pseudoware (May 10, 2016)

Thanks again. I do see, for example, Shimano RX31 are 8 to 11-speed compatible. I probably won't make a groupset change anytime soon, but I'll likely get a 2nd wheelset and dedicated dirt/gravel tires. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

